# Thousands Party at Lake to Protest Virus Restrictions



## Robert59 (Nov 2, 2020)

Deputies shut down illegal Halloween event opposed to virus restrictions 

Sheriff's deputies called to help an unconscious woman Saturday night in Utah discovered thousands of people gathered at an unauthorized Halloween party advertised as a protest of pandemic restrictions.  

https://www.newser.com/story/298241/thousands-party-at-lake-to-protest-virus-restrictions.html


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 2, 2020)

Please submit this story.

www.darwinawards.com/slush/submit_story.html

It's a sure winner, lol.


----------



## rgp (Nov 3, 2020)

I just wonder what would happen today, if the belief / no belief in covid would have been on the ballot ?

Worded in such a manner , of ...... do you believe it exist ? Do you believe it is a serious as reported?

I'll take a guess @ 50/50


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 3, 2020)

They will be the first to yell, "SAVE ME!"


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 3, 2020)

rgp said:


> I just wonder what would happen today, if the belief / no belief in covid would have been on the ballot ?
> 
> Worded in such a manner , of ...... do you believe it exist ? Do you believe it is a serious as reported?
> 
> I'll take a guess @ 50/50


I think that the attitude towards Covid is similar to this old quote from Harry Truman.

_"It's a recession when your neighbor loses his job; it's a depression when you lose yours."_


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 3, 2020)

Like some of us that might have been at Woodstock in 2969, today's Millennials can act the same way. Rebellious.


----------



## rgp (Nov 3, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> Like some of us that might have been at Woodstock in 2969, today's Millennials can act the same way. Rebellious.




 1969 Maybe ?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 10, 2020)

Sigh, guess you can't cure stupid.

It says the Halloween party was unauthorized. So, what does that actually mean?  Is someone held responsible for creating such a threat to public health? I don't understand what "authorized" means in this context.  Is there any penalty, at least for those who organized it?


----------



## gennie (Nov 10, 2020)

I doubt attendance was mandatory.  Just because someone CAN do something, doesn't mean they must do something. 

Living a healthy adult life is often just a matter of making the right choices.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 10, 2020)

And then....days/weeks from now when this "protest" causes the numbers to spike among the participants and their families, they will try to find some other "excuse".


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 10, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Sigh, guess you can't cure stupid.
> 
> It says the Halloween party was unauthorized. So, what does that actually mean?  Is someone held responsible for creating such a threat to public health? I don't understand what "authorized" means in this context.  Is there any penalty, at least for those who organized it?


No, this was in Utah county.  That county did not even have a mask mandate.  The only county with a mask mandate was Salt Lake County.  Now the entire state has a mask mandate, no gatherings for two weeks, as the hospital are completely overcrowded.  

And, yes, most people in Utah are stupid, IMO.


----------

